# [SOLVED]Firefox i 100% zajętości procesora przez X

## pablos_poland

Witam,

Ostatnio mam problem z Firefox'em. Po przejściu na niektore strony np. (www.gazeta.pl) wzrasta obciążenie procesora do 100% i tak przez pare ładnych minut. Jedynym rozwiązaniem jest zabicie firefoxa. Przy sprawdzaniu obciązenia, procesem  który obciąża w 100% jest "X". Myślalem, że problemem jest flash. Ale usunąłem i a problem wciąż jest (about:plugins mowi że nie ma żadnych pluginów zainstalownych). Firefox'a instalowalem ze żrodel. 

Na mniej "skomplikowanych" stronach, również można zauważyć nagłe obciążenie procka, ale trwa to ok. 10 s.

Dodam, że Opera działa bardzo dobrze, próbowałem z wersja bin i zawsze to samo.

emerge  --info

```

ortage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r9 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 06 Jun 2007 17:00:09 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.32

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.ynet.sk/pub"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos libg++ libwww mad maildir midi mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdk sdl session simplexml slang spell spl ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode voice vorbis win32codecs wma x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics mouse keyboard evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Edit by Poe

ort

----------

## sebas86

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

Wiem, że to mało związane z Twoim problemem ale -O3 przesłania -O2. Może jeszcze pozbycie się -fomit-frame-pointer z CXXFLAGS (niektóre programy są wrażliwe na jego punkcie).

Poza tym nie lepiej skorzystać z binarki (Firefox jest duży, a po kompilacji zazwyczaj większość osób ma przez to więcej problemów niż pożytku - wystarczy zresztą przeszukać to forum  :Wink:  )?

----------

## Arfrever

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> Może jeszcze pozbycie się -fomit-frame-pointer z CXXFLAGS (niektóre programy są wrażliwe na jego punkcie).

 

Ta flaga i tak jest wyfiltrowywana w wypadku pakietów mozillowych:

```
$ sed -ne "72,100p" /usr/portage/eclass/mozcoreconf.eclass

        ####################################

        #

        # CFLAGS setup and ARCH support

        #

        ####################################

        # Set optimization level based on CFLAGS

        if is-flag -O0; then

                mozconfig_annotate "from CFLAGS" --enable-optimize=-O0

        elif [[ ${ARCH} == hppa ]]; then

                mozconfig_annotate "more than -O0 causes segfaults on hppa" --enable-optimize=-O0

        elif [[ ${ARCH} == alpha || ${ARCH} == ia64 || ${ARCH} == ppc64 ]]; then

                mozconfig_annotate "more than -O1 causes segfaults on 64-bit (bug 33767)" \

                        --enable-optimize=-O1

        elif is-flag -O1; then

                mozconfig_annotate "from CFLAGS" --enable-optimize=-O1

        else

                mozconfig_annotate "mozilla fallback" --enable-optimize=-O2

        fi

        # Now strip optimization from CFLAGS so it doesn't end up in the

        # compile string

        filter-flags '-O*'

        # Strip over-aggressive CFLAGS - Mozilla supplies its own

        # fine-tuned CFLAGS and shouldn't be interfered with..  Do this

        # AFTER setting optimization above since strip-flags only allows

        # -O -O1 and -O2

        strip-flags
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## pablos_poland

Witam,

Problem rozwiązałem. Przyczyną tego problemu była jedna z opcji dla sterownika radeon w pliku xorg.conf:

    Option     "AccelMethod" "EXA"

    Option     "ColorTinig" "on"

    Option     "EnablePageFlip" "on"

    Option     "RenderAccel" "true"

Zakomentowałem je (narazie nie sprawdziłem która dokładnie  :Smile:  ) i wszystko zaczeło pięknie śmigać

Pozdrawiam,

----------

## BeteNoire

Przydałoby się sprawdzić, która  :Wink: 

----------

## pablos_poland

Problemem jest opcja:

 Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" 

zminilem na :  Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"  i wszystko działa.

Mam nadzieje, że komuś to pomoże.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## argasek

Poszukaj na zachodniej części forum wątku dot. opensource sterownika dla radeonów; EXA może pracować w 3 trybach, przy czym kiedy byłem jeszcze pechowym posiadaczem radeona, 2 z nich powodowały taki właśnie efekt, trzeci działał OK. bugs.freedesktop.org też może być pomocne...

----------

